
Show HN: My first attempt on a PIXI.js game - clouder420
https://clouder420.github.io/bubblels/
======
cooperadymas
Not bad! It's not my kind of game but it was a fun way to kill a few minutes.
It took only 2-3 seconds to figure out how to play. It ran fast and didn't
show any lag at all despite a relatively high number of sprites and the
particle effects.

Your boundary detection for the top and left edges seems to be off. I can run
the sprite just out of the area of visibility. (Linux, Chrome, 1920 x 1200
resolution) Also, occasionally I die when I'm certain that an enemy sprite
came close but didn't hit me.

Ideas:

\- add more diversity to the paths the enemy sprites take, or to how they
bounce off edges \- block off the corners so it isn't so easy to hide in a
corner and simply dodge the occasional enemy which floats that way \- add an
impossible mode where the edges slowly move inward, so not only are there more
enemies but your field of play is also shrinking

------
McMini
You can put the mouse off-screen and continue forever, but anyway nice game!

------
tcrow
pretty fun actually - my best 15945

